
Why the gig economy was doomed from the start - elena_k
https://mashable.com/2018/06/14/gigged-book-gig-economy-mashtalk/
======
mtmail
The article's title I see is "The gig economy crash, with 'Gigged' author
Sarah Kessler". I can't see the word "doom" or phrase "from the start" in the
article.

